

Am I doing it right? [ PHP Facebook Authentication ] - AbhishekBiswal

I'm trying to fetch User Information from Facebook, and inserting it into the database. Is it the right way to do it? Is it extendable - Can I add more permissions later without losing the previous signups?<p>https://github.com/AbhishekBiswal/PHP-Facebook-Login
======
dirktheman
While a lot of HN members are programmers, we usually don't discuss these kind
of questions here. I think you'll have more luck if you post your question at
StackOverflow.

